# i hate having ibs and anxiety



## live.2.cr8 (Feb 5, 2018)

i just got out of the hospital i was there for ten days. i have ten needle sticks, over ten test were done, and im on three new meds. the side affects suck! im on FODMAPS, working out, doing yoga, and trying so many natural things. nothing is working i hate having to need help and going to the doctor. anyone have anything that works for them?


----------



## OGRE (Feb 28, 2018)

Have you tried taking a benzodiazepine, like Ativan, Xanax, or Klonopin. I was on Ativan for years and it help with anxiety, but its effects are short, but usually by the time it wears off you will have already been relaxed from the anxiety. I currently take Klonopin, and it is amazing. I stopped having panic attacks, I still get anxious but not quite enough to make it a full panic attack.


----------

